# GM Hwang Kee Video?



## Tsdjedi (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find any video footage of Grandmaster Hwang Kee doing technique?


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

as far as i know very rare footage of dojunim hwang kee exists but if you check www.soobahkdo.com you'll find some photo's of him doing hwa-sun hyung and also check www.diazsoobahkdo.com and you will find some too.. i hope this helps you out..


----------

